# chinese MA school in or near Joliet,IL



## lotusfist26 (Sep 29, 2006)

hey I really need help.  I can;t for the life of me find a kung fu school or a park district teaching kung fu in the Joliet or surrounding areas.  All that is around is Tae kwon do and I am tired of this mcdojo style of martial arts(no offense to anybody in this style, just my opinion of being in this style for so long.).  so if anyone can help I will really appreciate it. thanks.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 30, 2006)

Wish I could help you with that. I'm in the Algonquin area and was lucky to find a great Kung Fu school, but I tell you, I had a hell of a time. There are not many choices for good kung fu around here. Unless you go into the city, and then you're faced with the problem of weeding out the crap. Too bad you're not closer to Algonquin...

There's this in St. Charles, can't vouch for quality, just doing a search and probably still a bit of a drive for you. 

This one says "serving Joliet" in the search results.

You'll just have to start calling around. Good luck in your search. :asian:

Oh, and, Welcome to Martial Talk!!!!


----------

